# Im in cali till thursday 6-19



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

Im in moreno valley till thursday and then ill be in vegas till monday then im back for a few days ,anyone want to try and hook up for a little mini meet? let me know guys.

214 542 8516 cell

darrick
prez-DNE


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

MORENO VALLEY.....PM me and we can meet up somewhere or something...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey darrick..

i should be free in the day.

hope to meet up with ya.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

cool ill call you after i think you are awake i added you guys to my aim aswell


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

darrick i called you yesterday

i left a msg hope you gotten it


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

yeah but i was in la ill call in a few


----------

